# Opening up a sealed tuner



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

*Caution* You may bend or even break a tooth on the gear using this method.

I broke the end of a shaft on a Gotoh style tuner on my bass. Before buying a
new tuner, I placed an ad and received a tuner from 'Mooh' (thanks again) for
the purpose of swapping out the shaft (his was right, mine's left). I like tinkering. 
Anywho .. trying to research how to do this was very limited.










Brace the tuner and lightly tap out the turning shaft with a hammer
(as an after thought .. turn the shaft with your other hand as you're
tapping. this may put less stress on the gear teeth).



















I used a thin screwdriver to wedge in between the gear and the back of the plug.










It just pops off.










I'll most likely upgrade all the tuners to Gotoh anyways. Wanted to see if I could fix it first.
Like I said at the beginning. Do at your own risk.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Can you use the part(s) from Mooh's tuner to replace the broken one(s) in yours?

Thanks for the pics...Cool!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

Actually, that's what I did. They were slightly off by a hair. I had to do a little
drilling on my casing for the new shaft and also file a bit of the new shaft to fit
my gear (the other was a smidgen too big to properly fit). Worked out well in the
end. I have to admit, this bass is really finicky to set up. But, it's a process I enjoy.



















You can see what I mean by the broken tooth (11 o'clock on the left, 3:30 on the right). 
Not much of a worry though, the adjoining teeth grab and hold fine.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks for posting this, and the detailed pics larry.
good information.


----------

